# 75g



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

More to come.....stay tuned

Here is the stand I am going to build for it, 2 piece unit, gonna save me about $1800 bucks doing it myself and using my structure, cosmetics are easy to duplicate.


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> More to come.....stay tuned
> 
> Here is the stand I am going to build for it, 2 piece unit, gonna save me about $1800 bucks doing it myself and using my structure, cosmetics are easy to duplicate.



Do you have any spec/blueprint for that? I need to eventually build one for my 180, and I think it would look awesome in a cabinet like that, rather than a normal stand.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont because the only thing I have blueprints for is the stand that supports the tank itself. Thats one I saw online that caught my eye and I can easily replicate it and customize it to my needs. Its a 2 piece unit I know and I am going to make the thing a floating canopy rather then one with legs and sides like in the pic. I dont like not being able to see inside the sides of the tank due to my heavy planting habits and lots of hardscaping as well. I cant see a dead fish from one angle, you know.

I will be doing a step by step build of this as I wing it. That one is sold for 12 bucks, plans only not the stand, the maker estimated it to be about $1800 bucks worth of material and labor if he were to build it and ship it to me from atlanta. I decided to build my stand then build the cosmetics around it, I will make the drawers on mine fully functional with euro slides, I know that one in the pic is 100% 3/4" plywood and Im building mine out of 2x4's and 2x6's for cheap insurance and the fact I cant afford to buy new tools to get the thing to assemble like he did. He is a construction contractor so he knows what he is doing, the extent of woodworking I do, I could never pull it off on the first try.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice looking, is that your one, or you are going to copy it?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Im copying the stand, the tank is MINE. not really copying it though, cause I am enhancing the design a bit and making it practical to a fish keeper. Build plans will be sold for 5 bucks a copy, I kid, I kid.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Can't wait till we start getting updates.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

YOU????? how do you think I feel over here.

Im like an ADD kid in an arcade right now wanting to get this thing built.

I think Im going to get the actual tank stand built and installed and get the tank up and going, then build the rest of it as time allows and just keep adding it on. I am looking at a 48" 4 bulb T5HO unit with 216 watts for 90 bucks right now but gotta get my gravel first and that might be as soon as sunday afternoon.

I picked up 6 emperor tetras today for it, 5 males and 1 female and possibly more tomorrow morning.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice! Although I think it would look much better in stained wood over painted.

I was gonna ask what would be in it. Any other type going in?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks amazing! Excited for you over here. Any way that you can upload those plans as pdf files for the rest of us?

Also, are the sides open on that thing, because i'm kind of confused as to how you'd be able to get in there and do maintenance/feeding with it all closed up.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

the top completely opens like a automobile hood, it will be on gas-a-just shocks as well for no slam operation. The drawers under the tank are going to be on euro tracks for no slam closings again

MY sides will be open, in that pic they are NOT. Mine will also be made of dimensional lumber for weight support of the actual tank, the rest will be 3/4 ply, the original fixture is all 3/4 ply assembled with tongue and groove and wood biskits and daba's, I am no wheres near understanding what all that is but thats why I am building it my way.

My design will be a frame on the bottom made of 2x4 and 2x6 lumber and the finished product you see will be attached after the fact. I will be using DZUS fasteners to secure the floating canopy to the book shelves and the book shelves are going to be part of the bottom unit.

Ben, it would look great in the dark oak, but all my furniture including my built in fun center(tv,game consoles,surround,media center) that is IDENTICAL to the trim style and door styles and color as the unit I am building. its a cosmetic thing with the wife, I wanted to paint the whole thing grey, I like camo and since I cant paint it in MAX4HD then its going white LOL


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

CAMO, lol. Wife would love it!!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah man will look great. should be a fun build!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ben, only Max4 HD buddy, however the winter camo would look awesome as heck too, hmmmmmm


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

cool will it be fresh water or a marine tank?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Fresh, Its going to replace and upgrade my eastern amazon aquarium


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> CAMO, lol. Wife would love it!!


if its camo how could she see it??? hmmmm???


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Personally I love the white.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Everything I have furniture wise like that is white, the only black piece I got is my coffee table and thats cuz I wanted it lol, but my 52" is encased in the same thing pretty much, all the same style and stuff, itll look good, its gonna be a long build as saturdays are my only day off to do this kind of stuff but by august it will be 100% DONE.

Stand and tank are going in starting this weekend.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Still have the tank sitting empty, tomorrow the stand gets built. Tonight I was feeding a pair(not in the breeding aspect but as in 2) of GBR's I got as credit for 4 dead emperor tetras. These guys are tiny still, enough as I am apprehensive about putting them into the 55g thats being replaced by the 75g. I noticed late last evening they were "playing tag" in the tank and found it a bit odd but comical, today was no different, same behavior as last night, well tonight I go to give them 3 blackworms each and I noticed they didnt come out, well there is good reason(first pic, gold patch on bottom of breeder box/Bacteria boosters). I got these guys tuesday, since then they have been in 3 different tanks here at my house and the one they are in wasnt cycled due to me being stupid and not putting the sponges back into the sumps. I hope as there are NO predators in the tank they get it right or atleast get the act and behavior down before I move them to the 75g. 
Ive never kept rams of such size difference together but I have a pair of bolivian rams in the 55g that are at full adult size, these GBR's are like an inch maybe and inch and a quarter MAX.....Im tempted to just keep them segregated for a few months till they are around the 2-2.5" mark.

Heres the pics of the 75g's newbies


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

WGA, I can't wait to see the finished product and or updates of the progress. however the stand alone tank looks to have a good sculped trim to it are you removing that or encorporating it into the build?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Removing it in solid pieces, it is double sided taped onto the trim, corners were gapped a bit from age and gravity/water. Im contemplating selling the trim actually. Its not incorporated into the new build, the trim on top and bottom of the tank will be hidden behind the face boards, trying to make it look like the tank is the stand and not furniture with a tank shoved in it. 

I was going to keep the trim till I saw the wall stand I posted above(white one)


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

WGA, I'm currently having a beer and going through tank envy. It's not pretty over here.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you're in Va, is it really beer or is it Va's version of beer LOL. 

You aint seen nothin yet man, wait till its up and scaped. The scape might take away from the enclosures beauty lol.

Beer does sound good, Im on a diet and its lite beer, right?(wife said im too fat, im 60 overwight so she might be right for once)


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] - Nah man that's more lov`n and less worry that your looking.. Light beer, what exactly is light beer? Generally you drink 2-3 "light" per one regular beer/larger so what's a winning combination?

I'm addicted, if I could quit my job and go to work careing for fish and maintain my life style I would. For now i'mm envy those that have bigger tanks and the money/time/equipment to go further than I can at the moment.

Susankat is one of those people, fish room. PAH! She has an in home local aquarium.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I did quit my job for this but this is my job now, I got to researching while I was one of the worlds foremost outfitters on tank maintenance companies due to Cabela's bringing in my buddies LFS/Pond service company to clean our twin 9k gallon tanks and 18kg pond and waterfall, my buddy charges $75/hr and was booked solid. He gave me a few starter customers with smaller one man jobs and thats bloomed the business thus letting me stick around the house more. To maintain my paychecked lifestyle from before I have to work 4 hours every two weeks LOL but I work about 35-50 a week. 

Its been fun for the past two years and I made enough last year from this to pay off 10K remaining on my wife's car and still be able to live thru winter without much income(chicago)


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok trim didnt all make it in one piece but after review of the backside, its a CHEAP upgrade to any tank.

I picked Behr's Hometown Hero Blue for the background color(yes its a roll and brush on) and am following up with two coats of flat black for zero light penetration.
Overflow arrived two weeks ago,stand is being drafted tonight and starting my first cuts tomorrow afternoon. Basic 2x4 and 2x6 construction, the face boards and bookstands wont be built till the end of summer when I know the tank is stable and wont need much tending to inside and behind.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> WGA, I'm currently having a beer and going through tank envy. It's not pretty over here.


LOL, you sure it's a beer you're holding?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Overflow arrived two weeks ago,....


Hell yeah, because I was getting pressured....and to only see it just sitting there.none4


----------



## maverick4300 (Jan 6, 2011)

cool looking tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its gotta be checked for the hard piping, cant just toss it on and forget about it,Ben.

Im trying to design a nice way for this all to work without a tangled mess of vinyl and PVC piping. Waiting on some clear PVC pieces to come in, stand will be in place and have a tank on it saturday, sunday is the possible change over from the 52 to the 75, maybe not sure yet....its supposed to be 80 on sunday here and well if it happens the tank takes a back burner to fishin missions for flatheads and walleyes.


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

Keep up the good work. I'm also working on a stand for my 125 right now. (well, making an old stand better) I'll throw up my own page for it soon, as I've been taking pictures along the way.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Plans for the cosmetics have been put on hold, gonna be moving very soon and id rather build that there then here and lug it with.

I think the whole project might be put on hold till I move, gonna finish painting it and that stuff but the stand is easier to move as long boards then a constructed cube/rectangle thing.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Hurry up and move already, I was really looking forward to seeing some pics soon, haha! 

Good luck with the move!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Link to the album

sneak peek








first set up pic, already rescaped it and added 3x as many plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good, Ray. You need to add about 4 more power cords to the bottom, lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah It looks great!


Speaking of power cords,thats light compared to mine.I have a six way in the wall,with two surge protectors plugged into that,and an extention cord plugged into one,and all the outlets are used.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 3 power strips on my big tanks, but I use one strictly to shut down filters, powerheads, heaters during water changes. Much easier than pulling all the plugs out.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

There are 4 strips on there now lol. I do need to tidy it up but ill get to it when I get to finishing the ensemble off. I cant find my darn SD card for the camera.....and its humid and hot and its only noon. Ill get an SD card today and slam some new pics up.

Ben, that overflow the 102, its claimed the life of two julli cories, the two were a pair of really dumb fish. I am flowing great but also evaporating 1.5g a day here as opposed to 1g a day when it was on the 52.
I run my powerheads really low in the tank so they dont get shut off ever, I got the lights on a timer strip, the filter is on its own switchable strip, one switchable strip for the constant on items like LED's and powerheads.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Ben, that overflow the 102, its claimed the life of two julli cories, the two were a pair of really dumb fish. I am flowing great but also evaporating 1.5g a day here as opposed to 1g a day when it was on the 52.
> I run my powerheads really low in the tank so they dont get shut off ever, I got the lights on a timer strip, the filter is on its own switchable strip, one switchable strip for the constant on items like LED's and powerheads.


You don't use the little fish saver screen? My CS90 sucked in a Cardinal.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

the screen is in place, infact I got the cs100's screen as well, figured double it up since I did just plant alot in there and debris is guaranteed to stop it up and cause the MD to scream at me.


----------

